
VNote, an open source markdown note-taking app with Wiki page - indit
https://tamlok.github.io/vnote/en_us/
======
indit
The notebook can be hosted on Github Page as a simple Wiki page using Viki
[1].

[1]
[https://tamlok.github.io/viki/en_us/](https://tamlok.github.io/viki/en_us/)

